# Enterprise E Filming Model on Ebay



## newbie dooby (Nov 1, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/original-enterp...hash=item280246364297&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1309


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

The one bid was 100k and it was _reserve not met_? I dunno, that model isn't worth much more than that, honestly.


I wonder why its being auctioned off? Hehe, maybe the guy's wife got mad that he bought it.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm gonna be REAL cynical here and say that the guy probably bought it hoping to cash in real big later, by means like E-bay. Basically, a scalper.

On the other hand, maybe something else happened and he feels it's in his best interest to sell it, again. It's hard to say.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I thought they only used a physical model in First Contact...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Captain April said:


> I thought they only used a physical model in First Contact...


That is correct as far as the Enterprise went, but many of the ships in the opening battle with the Borg like the Akira were CG.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

Anyone remember what it sold for at Christies? Isn't the buyer's premium something like 20%?

I can't imagine being able to sell it on ebay for more money that it cost at Christies. First of all, you aren't going to have the crazy trekies wildly feeding off each other and bidding things up way over their estimated price. Secondly, you aren't going to get the publicity (how many of us knew about it).

That particular model's value appears to be its great condition. However, I suspect it has the least fan value of the movie enterprises. It may depreciate over time. If it isn't kept in pristine condition, it will definitely decpreciate.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

It sold for $132,000 at the Christies Auction. So I guess 100k was a little lower than the seller would want. It _should_ be an investment, but I think its a little too soon to be cashing in on that.

I dunno, that's a lot of money for that model. Christies was only listing it at 8,000-12,000!!

Boy they made a _killing_ on that stuff!


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

This thread inspired me to go through the sale prices. I can't believe what people paid for things. A USS Enterprise Decal (for the D upper saucer) for $840????? That model sold for something like 10x the estimated price.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Dreams for sale. The person who bought it may now be thinking that it wasn't worth it, or maybe a new toy has captured his interest.

I have some friends who spent that much on a sculpture they put in the guest bathroom!

It would sure be a hell of a conversation piece at your next party.


----------



## CaliOkie (Dec 31, 2007)

Of course, if you buy it through PayPal they offer up to $200.00 in buyer protection.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Well. Perhaps the buyer thought it might be great to own an actual filming miniature, but over the month he realized he has no means of displaying it properly! 

I mean com on guys. Who of us would display an NCC 1701 - X at their garage or basement? 
If I was to own e.g. the Refit I would want a room for her that compliments her. That shows her in all her glory. One that’s large enough so I can walk around her. Sit in front of her in an angel that she looks like she did in the TMP Drydock scene. Perhaps have fitting ambient light. Perhaps install mirrors so se gets all her spot lights? Stuff like that. 

And perhaps the E buyer thought he could do similar things but realized it’s just not possible. That all he could afford was shaving her sit in a corner of his garage? That he thought that is not the way it should be and that it was best to sell her to someone who perhaps could display her in a worth fashion? 

Just my 2


----------



## psytce (Jan 17, 2007)

I found this:

http://startrekauction.blogspot.com/2008/07/original-enterprise-e-model-on-ebay.html

Looks like he paid $100,000 ......


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep. Big room. Dimmable room lights. Rear projectors showing screencaps around the room. Model rises out of a trap door in the floor. Spotlights and nav deflector programmed to sync up with the TMP soundtrack. 

Hey, if I could afford the model, I could afford the showcase.



Garbaron said:


> If I was to own e.g. the Refit I would want a room for her that compliments her. That shows her in all her glory. One that’s large enough so I can walk around her. Sit in front of her in an angel that she looks like she did in the TMP Drydock scene. Perhaps have fitting ambient light. Perhaps install mirrors so se gets all her spot lights? Stuff like that.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe his wife found out what he bought and how much he paid for it..........


----------



## Justicar (Jul 30, 2008)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Maybe his *ex-*wife found out what he bought and how much he paid for it..........


There, fixed that for ya.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

It don't look to be 10-11 feet long.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> It don't look to be 10-11 feet long.


That's what she said!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

from the looks of the workspace, this guy has the money for it, but look how its being stored and displayed. its in his flippin' workshop, and seems that dropcloths are what are protecting it! now how easily do accidents happen in workshops?......

he probably bought it in a bout of enthusiasm, then some time later he realized he had no way to display it properly. i think he's going to be saddled with a starship model he doesnt want and an enormous ebay fee to boot.

he should approach profiles in history and have them sell/auction it for him.
once a friend approched me to appraise some old movie posters her dad had letft her and her mom. after she told me about the collection in more detail, i realized i was nowhere near expert enough to do the job. she had already been ripped off by some "expert" who had absconded with some of the best of the pieces. i told her to call the big art auction house in town, and have them send someone over to appraise and set up an auction FOR THEM. same with this model: let the licensed, bonded, and trained experts in selling rare artwork and memorabilia handle it.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

That is one ugly ship.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Admiral Nelson said:


> That is one ugly ship.



What? That ship rocks.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Here, just let me whip out my checkbook...


----------



## Spidey7 (Jun 5, 2008)

Admiral Nelson said:


> That is one ugly ship.


You're drunk. That ship is positively BADASS!!!!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Spidey7 said:


> You're drunk. That ship is positively BADASS!!!!




No its not... its an OK design, but far too influenced by Star Wars. The thing is horribly out of scale with itself. Panels that would be as tall as buildings, windows the size of city blocks, it was designed to look busy and interesting on screen, but not well thought out beyond that.

I'm one of the few that prefers the 1701-D over the E.

And, my all-time favorite will always be the TOS-E, with the refit and very close second. Jefferies and Probert are wonderful, and very thorough designers.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> No its not... its an OK design, but far too influenced by Star Wars. The thing is horribly out of scale with itself. Panels that would be as tall as buildings, windows the size of city blocks, it was designed to look busy and interesting on screen, but not well thought out beyond that.
> 
> I'm one of the few that prefers the 1701-D over the E.
> 
> And, my all-time favorite will always be the TOS-E, with the refit and very close second. Jefferies and Probert are wonderful, and very thorough designers.


Enterprise D looks like a Care Bear next to the -E. At least it looks like it can hold it's own in a fight.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I think I'd loan it to either the Wings Over The Rockies museum or the Denver Museum of Nature and Science.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

dont care either way but i do like that i now get to add more reference pics to my ever growing file 
thanks!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

You know, he should lease it to Star Trek the Exhibition!


----------



## lunadude (Oct 21, 2006)

Nova Designs said:


> ...Jefferies and Probert are wonderful, and very thorough designers.


I have to agree. They helped establish the unique look of Star Trek's ships, everything after that was tweaking.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Elements of the Enterprises from tos through the E-D has been designed into the E-E, but I fail to see any design connection to Star Wars.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Nova Designs said:


> No its not... its an OK design, but far too influenced by Star Wars. The thing is horribly out of scale with itself. Panels that would be as tall as buildings, windows the size of city blocks, it was designed to look busy and interesting on screen, but not well thought out beyond that.
> 
> I'm one of the few that prefers the 1701-D over the E.
> 
> And, my all-time favorite will always be the TOS-E, with the refit and very close second. Jefferies and Probert are wonderful, and very thorough designers.


I'm another of the few. ALL the Zimmerman ship designs are ugly to me and for the same reason - they are two dimensional. They have length and breadth, but no height (to speak of). The beauty of the original 1701 was that it was long, AND wide, AND TALL. It was 3d. Voyager, Defiant, 1701-E, NX01.....they all look like 'ironing boards in space'. 

Funny, the design from the 60's looks like a real spaceship and all the modern designs look like 'sleek fighters in space'. How sad.


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

Whether you like the designs or not, the Christie's auction showed the true value of the models. And the fact that ebay continues to have these availble after they've gone oop, shows that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## uscav_scout (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh if I had the cash, the room, and of course more cash....

He should photograph every square cm of her and post it or make a disk (might get a few bucks back) for the folks who just have to get everything right on their models.

Of course I would have bided on the Refit, something about her..sexy like, sleek, really weird and frustrating difficult paint job.


----------



## El Gato (Jul 15, 2000)

Nova Designs said:


> I'm one of the few that prefers the 1701-D over the E.
> 
> And, my all-time favorite will always be the TOS-E, with the refit and very close second. Jefferies and Probert are wonderful, and very thorough designers.


Count me on that list. My faves are TOS E, the E-D and the refit. The E-C, a "non-hero" ship, beats the E-E for fourth.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

As much as I'm aware of the fact that Paramount is in the business of making money and keeping these models was an expense that they decided they could do without, this is one of the reasons why Paramount should never have auctioned off the Starship Enterprise models. 

They should have followed the Lucasfilm example - they archive all their models and props, and while some models and props that are in private hands do make it into auctions, by and large most of is under their control and thus those of us who are interested in seeing them occasionally get the chance in a museum setting and for free, or at least at a reasonable price. 

Once the models get into private hands, situations like this happen. These models are like owning a high performance car or a private plane - expensive to get but really expensive to operate, house and maintain.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Captain April said:


> I think I'd loan it to either the Wings Over The Rockies museum or the Denver Museum of Nature and Science.


You never know, maybe the guy needs the cash.


----------



## bigjimslade (Oct 9, 2005)

TohoFan said:


> Whether you like the designs or not, the Christie's auction showed the true value of the models. And the fact that ebay continues to have these availble after they've gone oop, shows that beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


The Christies auction shows the true value of the models at the time of the auction. It's kinda like an IPO -- things may go up or they may go down afterwards. I suspect there will be a huge initial depreciation.

Some things, such as the models, may recover over time. However, I suspect things like the $850 decal or the flute will be nearly worthless.


----------



## TohoFan (Feb 18, 2006)

True. Time is relative to all things. And time will tell the eventuality. Boy, I wish I had my old Star Wars posters and cards from when the first movie came out!


----------

